# JFrame aus Applet in der "mitte" öffnen



## Sprosso (31. Okt 2007)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich arbeite an einem Applet, dass ab und zu mal ein JFrame öffnen soll. Dieses JFrame möchte ich in der nähe des Applets, bzw. möglichst in der mitte des Applets öffnen.

Klar ist, dass ich das JFrame mit setLocation(x, y) positionieren kann. Ich habe schon einiges versucht, z.B. über den JApplet Component mit getX(), bzw. getY() die Position des Applets zu bekommen. Jedoch klappt das nicht.

Das Beste, was ich bis jetzt hinbekommen habe, ist das JFrame in der mitte des Bildschirms zu positionieren. Jedoch arbeiten die Benutzer dieses Applets hauptsächlich mit 2 Bildschirmen und genau da sollte es sich nicht in der Mitte öffnen.

Schön wäre es auch, wenn ich z.B. die Position des Browserfensters bekommen könnte, um das JFrame danach auszurichten. Aber leider konnte ich im Google, oder der Forumsuche nichts gescheites finden.

Weiss jemand von euch Rat?

Vielen Dank!
Gruss Spross


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Okt 2007)

Übergib dem Konstruktor deines JFrames eine Referenz auf das Applet und richte dann deinen JFrame aus.
Etwa so:

```
public MyFrame(String title, JApplet applet) {
   super(title);
   setSize(600, 400);
   setLocationRelativeTo(applet);

   //weitere Anweisungen
}
```


----------



## Sprosso (1. Nov 2007)

Super vielen Dank! So gehts!


----------

